# Found a pigeon that can't use legs



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello, hope you are all well, this is an amazing forum. I've lurked a lot over the years.

I am just posting because I found a feral pigeon lying sideways on the ground, late last night. The bird didn't seem to be too bothered at me picking him/her up (did flap a bit at me) I thought they were just stunned so thought I'll bring the pigeon in for the night in a spare room with water and seed. Well today I noticed that the bird doesn't seem to get up or walk, I tried touching their feet and they don't react.

The pigeon is quite bright and alert, a little sleepy in the warm dark room, is drinking and eating a seed mix. The bird doesn't like me handling really and flaps about but can't walk, I held the bird in a lukewarm bath in a shallow plastic box as I was worried about their poo getting on their feathers. Dried off gently and placed in a shoe box with some towels to keep the legs free and the body upright. 

The pigeon is sleeping and occasionally eating. What could be wrong that would cause this? I am waiting for a rehabber (Cornwall UK) to get back to me but I'm not sure if she can take the bird.

Thanks for any info


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you please post a photo? Is the keel bone of the chest really prominent? Is the bird eating seed? Thank you very much for helping him!


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Could you please post a photo? Is the keel bone of the chest really prominent? Is the bird eating seed? Thank you very much for helping him!


Hi yes, I will try and take one now. I'm not sure about the keel bone, I'll have another look. The bird is eating and drinking a lot.


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

Can I just add does anyone know of any pigeon re-habbers in Cornwall UK, not sure if this lady is able to help.


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

Okay haven't managed to take photo yet sorry, I'm really worried about something and feel out of my depth, re-habber hasn't got back to me. Underneath the wings look injured, do you think the bird could have been trying to drag itself around for ages and irritated them? Can they recover from things like this or am I prolonging pain?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is impossible for us to know by what you are saying what is wrong with him. Sick, injured, broken legs from hitting a wire. Hard to say.


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah I'm not sure what other information give sorry as I am a little lost, I looked around at the scene I found the bird to try and figure out what happened; he/she was under a small bush on the street. I don't see any sign of a fight or anything. I'm nervous to go and take photos because I need to use the flash and the bird was really becoming distressed just earlier.

What other info can I provide to help?

The pigeon can move both wings and flap but both look irritated with some kind of wound under each wing. The feet are unresponsive and sort of curled under. Mouth is pink inside. Eating a lot, drinking a fair bit.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please look at the link posted by John_D for UK pigeon rescue in this older post.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f47/h...aby-woodpigeon-103602.html?highlight=Facebook


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for helping this poor little soul and do join the pigeon rescue and protection group on Facebook if you can because there are people who take in birds from all over the uk and you're bound to find someone who will help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With the wounds under his wings and his legs like that, it does sound as though he may have flown into a wire or something. Can't be sure though. Could have broken legs, or damage to his spine also. An avian vet would be helpful here.


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

I feel really terrible, I couldn't get the one re-habber down in Cornwall to answer or reply, the bird wouldn't stop bleeding and and the right wing was becoming more and more torn so I went to a vet that specialised in birds and I said you won't just put the pigeon down? They said no, but when I got there they said there was nothing they could do. They didn't let me see the bird put to sleep, does anyone know how they do it? They would have done it as a priority with him suffering a lot wouldn't they?

Feel terrible for the ordeal this pigeon has been through. Thanks for the advice on here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Who knows what they would do. If it were a pet pigeon, and had been taken to a good vet, he probably could have been saved. How much did they check him before deciding they couldn't help him. Did they even know what was wrong? They probably just didn't want to bother. When you bring in a pet bird, they do let you see them euthanised, and do it correctly, so who knows. Poor thing.

You always tell them it is a pet and you want them to help him. Not that it is just a feral you found. Of course you would need to pay for that help. Many places don't care about feral pigeons.
Thanks for trying to help him.


----------



## Hoggle (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for making me feel even worse. I've cried my eyes out over this bird.  I've never done this before. The pigeon seemed stable and then today was bleeding lots and not eating or drinking, constantly flapping and ripping the injuries, I had to get help urgently, it's not about me, it's about the pigeon being in pain and suffering. I was hoping the one rehabber here would help me and they did not. Your tone is a bit aggressive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hoggle said:


> Thanks for making me feel even worse. I've cried my eyes out over this bird.  I've never done this before. The pigeon seemed stable and then today was bleeding lots and not eating or drinking, constantly flapping and ripping the injuries, I had to get help urgently, it's not about me, it's about the pigeon being in pain and suffering. I was hoping the one rehabber here would help me and they did not. Your tone is a bit aggressive.


Sorry if you feel worse. That is not my fault. You asked, and I answered your questions. I didn't blame you. I'm just telling you how it is. Most vets and rehabbers don't care about feral pigeons. I'm not going to lie to you to make you feel better. My tone was not aggressive. It was being honest with you. You just don't like what I said. I can't help that. When you bring a pigeon to a vet, you always say it is your pet, you pay for the care, and never leave it there. When you bring it to a rehabber, you take your chances, unless you have been told by others that it is a safe place. Now you know. Lesson learned. But please don't blame me. It is what it is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry he didnt make it. At least you tried to help him. Its hard because sometimes they just dont make it. Thank you for caring about him.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't feel bad because he was put out of his pain quickly instead of a lingering death if he was in the wild. I was told by my vet that they use a whiff of anaesthetic gas to put pigeons out for an op - one of mine had a toe amputated, so I'd think they just keep the mask on the bird and give an overdose of gas. It wouldn't have known anything but sleep and passed peacefully. Vets are not in the practice of wringing birds necks, it's not what they went to vet school for seven years to do, they studied that long because they want to help animals and aren't barbaric when euthanising any animal. 
You helped the poor little love pass peacefully and if his injuries were severe the vet would have known that. Don't cry because you helped him and he's at peace now.


----------

